# Do you like ''Sinfonietta'' by Leos Janacek?



## Giuseppem (Dec 29, 2013)

is very beautifuf, I knew it in the best seller ''1Q84'' By Haruki Murakami


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A superb work, like his "Taras Bulba", which isn´t sufficiently known and somehow surprisingly modern in its expression.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes. Yes I do...


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes. Wonderful, idiosyncratic work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No, I don't. Thanks for asking, though.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Giuseppem said:


> is very beautifuf, I knew it in the best seller ''1Q84'' By Haruki Murakami


You won't go far wrong by buying every record that Murakami mentions in his books.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sure do. Of course, all that brass at the beginning, and I'm hooked.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I have described it as "high class bombast" -- but I love the work. There's a wonderfully quirky recording that MacKerras made with a London pick-up orchestra -- the "Pro Arte" -- when he was first bringing Janacek to GB in the '60s, on the "Golden Guinea" series. It's a rough edged and harrowing performance -- probably recorded late at night by musicians who had never seen the work before -- and somehow that roughness is wildly appropriate to the work. In a weird way, it's a favorite among the many performances I have heard.

george


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes I do - I like it very much; particularly the 3rd movement with those whooping horns keeping the rhythm in the central section. The whole work is a masterpiece of serenity and power.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Greatly. Had an interesting experience hearing it live - in the concert hall the changes in orchestration, tessitura, high/low with no middle textures (in the middle movements mainly) were much more present than in studio recordings and it was even more idiosyncratic for it. It was a blast. All that stuff very apparent in the surprisingly spare score if you can get your hands on it


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

A genuine doozy


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes! Find Janacek almost as captivating as I do Bartók!

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it's an okay piece, though I have to admit I am generally not taken with Janáček's musical language. I like his solo piano music best.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Giuseppem said:


> is very beautifuf, I knew it in the best seller ''1Q84'' By Haruki Murakami


That man can't help himself name checking his favourite pieces of music at every possible opportunity. I'd probably do the same if I was writing a book myself though.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Fine work, but then most of his output from Jenufa onwards was high quality.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I quite like it. Have grown to like it since initally being a bit nonplussed, the interpretation by Claudio Abbado conducting the London Symphony Orch. (1960's) is one that sold it for me, it imparts this humorous and warm quality to it. The other thing is that the fanfares came first, he composed them for some event (I think a sports festival in newly independent Czechoslovakia). The work grew out of that, the epic quality makes sense when you think of a sports stadium, and Janacek was inspired to write this when looking down from a vantage point onto the city of Brno, each movement depicts a monument or aspect of the city. So that accounts for that episodic "snapshot" type effect, maybe. But the fanfares unify it.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sid James said:


> The other thing is that the fanfares came first, he composed them for some event (I think a sports festival in newly independent Czechoslovakia).


Actually, I think the Sokol Gymnastic Festival commissioned the _Sinfonietta_ itself. Janáček just happened to have the fanfares lying around and decided to use them as a starting point.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes to the work and the composer. Yes for creating this thread. Cograts.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It's alright. I much prefer the Glagolitic Mass, though.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

it is great fun for us trumpet players


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Count me as another fan...


----------



## Giuseppem (Dec 29, 2013)

I think that Murakami has good taste in music.. that's it


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:cheers: Yes, actually - thanks for asking. It's not my usual tipple but I'm sampling it now, and I think I could acquire the taste.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Yes, and preferably with Neumann on Arte Nova (rec.1990). :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No. I do not care for it.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

It's a fun piece but that's it, goes along with Dukas and Holst.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

The _Sinfonietta_?-- yes; _and Taras Bulba_; _and _the _Glagolitic Mass_; _and Jenufa_; _and_ the _Cunning Little Vixen_, _and_ the _Makropulos Case_, _and _the _House of the Dead_, _and Kát'a Kabanová _. . .


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Hpowders, do _you_ like this piece?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I associate the Sinfonietta with the Háry János Suite, probably because of some long-ago coupling on LP. No matter, I like them both! Good solid fun.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

I think Janacek is greatly underrated. This piece is superb.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes! Those stirring fanfares and the aura of majesty and mystery that the music evokes...Great stuff!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Do I like it? No!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Yes*

Yes...........................:trp:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yup...........................


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I actually haven't heard this work...and admit I'm not really familiar with much from Janacek.

His Sinfonietta comes up in the Saturday Symphony in 40 weeks so if I haven't heard it by then, I guess I'll listen to it then.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

realdealblues said:


> I actually haven't heard this work...and admit I'm not really familiar with much from Janacek.
> 
> His Sinfonietta comes up in the Saturday Symphony in 40 weeks so if I haven't heard it by then, I guess I'll listen to it then.


You won't regret it, either.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I love it, especially in Jose Serebrier's superb recording with the Czech State Philharmonic (of Brno). It's under the Reference Records label and can be found here (among other places).

http://www.amazon.com/Janacek-Orche...5-6791254?ie=UTF8&refRID=0YBNW84SDD6T5P5V0JYG


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes. It was used for a UK TV series called 'Crown Court' which I watched as a child. I've liked it ever since and listening to it reminds me of where I could end up if naughty ;-)


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

YES i like the movements 1+5 to bad it was not long though.


----------

